# Where can I park on/near Cork Street for exams - exams longer than Pay & Display max



## truthseeker (8 May 2012)

Hi all,
I have to sit some exams in Cork Street over the next two weeks.

The problem is that the exams are 3 hours long and I have to be there 15 minutes before each exam but the on street parking only allows pay and display for a maximum of 3 hours. I phoned Dublin City Parking Services and they couldnt have been more useless, a phone call of humming and hawing and no advice at all.

I went into the Tenters to have a look at the parking in there and its absolutely packed - if it wasnt exams Id risk it but I really dont want to be aimlessly driving around looking for parking on top of the stress of the exams themselves.

I cant see any car parks in the area and Ive googled to no avail.

I dont live near a bus stop or the Luas that would take me anywhere near it - plus I want to minimize stress and not have to worry about buses etc...

Im starting to think my only option is taxis - seems a very expensive way to go about this though - anyone any suggestions re parking in the area? The exam centre is quite near the LIDL on Cork Street.


----------



## dereko1969 (8 May 2012)

Heuston Station? Not sure of the price for all day parking but I think it's a tenner max (could be 8). Bit of a stroll but you'll definitely get parking. I think there's also another place on the quays behind that petrol station, but don't know name of it.


----------



## newirishman (8 May 2012)

You could also park in a non-metered area in the suburbs, or eg in Liffey Vallye shopping centre (or similiar) and then take the bus to Cork street.


----------



## STEINER (8 May 2012)

You can easily park in Crumlin Shopping Centre for free.  get a bus then down to Cork St. or just walk the 20 mins or so.  Its just a few minutes walk to the canal and just keep walking on past the Coombe.  Although as you are doing exams bus quicker.

I think there is free parking at Lidl Cork St. also.........


----------



## Purple (8 May 2012)

You can park in Jury'd Inn, Christchurch, and walk over (about 15 minute walk; just over 1km to mid-way down Cork Street).
You could also park in the Coomb Hospital but spaces are tight and you'll be taking up a space that a hospital visitor could use.


----------



## irishmoss (8 May 2012)

There's a secure underground car park on Thomas Street, Just a short walk down Meath Street and you're there

Entrance is in Oliver Bond Street but you exit on Thomas Street by foot


----------



## thedaras (8 May 2012)

Hi truthseeker, firstly I understand where you are coming from when you talk about parking and trying to get to an exam!.You really don't need the extra stress..
Here is a website I have used,and hope it will be of some use to you..
http://www.parkopedia.ie/parking/dublin/


----------



## truthseeker (8 May 2012)

Thanks so much for the suggestions guys. The really annoying part of it is the oceans of free parking right on the doorstep of the exam place that are completely useless due to pay and display max of 3 hours! Grrrrr!!

The Thomas Street carpark looks like it may work for me, just to decide whether paying for 4 hours parking (realistically) with a 15 minute walk either side of exam works out better (both financially and in terms of time and stress lol) than a 15/20 minute taxi ride each way door to door.


----------



## camlin90 (8 May 2012)

The housing estates on the south side of Cork St are mostly free (e.g. O'Donovan Avenue) - any use to you?


----------



## truthseeker (8 May 2012)

camlin90 said:


> The housing estates on the south side of Cork St are mostly free (e.g. O'Donovan Avenue) - any use to you?



I drove down around them this morning at the time Id be going to the exams, but they were PACKED. If it wasnt an exam Id risk it, but I cant have stress of trying to find a space on top of stress of last minute revision - you know what I mean?


----------



## Scotsgirl (8 May 2012)

Hi Truthseeker,

Not sure where you are coming from so hard to recommend exact parking, but would you think about parking in a residential area that has no restrictions such as around Clontarf or some areas in Booterstown and getting the dart into town.  Then get the Luas rest of way.

At least you would know you will get parking no problem but you would have to give your journey a bit longer.


----------



## truthseeker (8 May 2012)

Scotsgirl said:


> At least you would know you will get parking no problem but you would have to give your journey a bit longer.



Yeah, this is basically what Im trying to weigh up.

It seems Ive 4 options.

1: Drive in, park in a car park, walk to exam.
Time: 20 min drive + 15 minute walk.
Cost: around a tenner
Stress levels - low, not much can go wrong, but the walk will annoy me knowing that I just want to revise.

2: Drive somewhere, park for free, get bus or Luas.
Time: 10/15 minute drive, wait for public transport (?), duration of public transport trip (?), walk to exam (5 minutes?)
Cost: minimal
Stress levels - high, a lot to go wrong, very time consuming when I want to look over notes.
The nearest Luas stop is as far as the Thomas Street Car Park so would make more sense to use the car park than Luas because at least I know what time my car leaves at!

3: Taxi door to door.
Time: 15/20 mins
Cost: 12/14 euro each way
Stress levels - none and most time efficient.

4: Drive to exam, look for free off street parking.
Time: 15/20 minutes plus time looking for parking, could be 10 minutes?
Cost: none
Stress levels - possibly none, or possibly high, unpredictable.

Im tending to 1 or 3 because both have least likelihood of something going wrong. 

The exams are all early too so I dont want to have to get up mega early to find a place to get a bus to allow enough time etc...

Absolute last resort is drive in,park at door of exam place and dash in at last minute having put 3 hours on the Pay and Display - I did that 2 years ago (not knowing there was a 3 hour max) and tbh it wrecks your concentration for the last half hour or so of the exam worrying about getting clamped.


----------



## Berberis (8 May 2012)

You could park in the coombe hospital. I'm not sure what the rates are but it can't be that bad, I'm sure

Oops just notice that the coombe was already mentioned.


----------



## becky (8 May 2012)

I'd go with 3 if it's just one exam and see will a taxi driver agree a rate.  

If it's raining, 20 minutes is a long walk.  I know you can get the rain gear out but your makeup would be ruined.

Sorry just saw it was some exams so more than one day.  I'd still go for this though cos you said the walk would annoy you.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 May 2012)

I used to live down around there and would have to say that I think the parking in the Crumlin Shopping Centre and walking down is the best option.  Definitely no more than 15/20 minute walk and when you're goin into an exam the fresh air will do you a power of good and clear your head.


----------



## dereko1969 (9 May 2012)

I'd go taxi as taxi's can use bus lanes also.


----------



## Scotsgirl (9 May 2012)

I would definitely go with option 3.  If you are only 15/20 minutes away, getting a taxi seems like the most stress free solution.  You can always get home by public transport after the exam if you don't want the expense.


----------



## truthseeker (9 May 2012)

Ive been considering all options and thinking about various advice and suggestions offered here - thanks a lot!

I think for the first exam I will taxi it - in at least. As scotsgirl says, I can take public transport home if I want. 

I have massive exam nerves so any extra stress is not welcome. I will settle after the first exam (I always do) so I might do the car park and walk the other days. Ive been caught in a few rain showers recently and dont want to have to sit a 3 hour exam wet though so will keep an eye on weather!

I spoke to someone else doing the same course elsewhere and she has to take 3 trains, 5 hours worth of travel and stay overnight in a travel lodge for 8 nights to sit the same exams - so my taxi dilemma is mild by comparison!


----------



## irishmoss (9 May 2012)

Good idea to taxi first day.

Good luck with the exams


----------



## Purple (9 May 2012)

Yep, best of luck. Take the least stressful option to get there.


----------



## truthseeker (9 May 2012)

Thanks all.

Although its normal for me to turn into something resembling the little girl from the Exorcist before an exam - I keep reminding myself itll all be worth it in the end!!


----------



## Bronte (15 May 2012)

Truthseeker did you do the exam yet?  If not best of luck.


----------



## txirimiri (15 May 2012)

I have just seen this post now and it may be too late - but if your exams are not over, the perfect solution is to park in the carpark of Lidl in Cork Street. It is free and open from 08.00 - 21.00 during the week.

There is also normally plenty of parking on Hamilton Street, Donore Road and Ebenezer Terrace, both just off Donore Avenue, a 5 minute walk away from Cork Street. 

Anyway, good luck with the exams!


----------



## truthseeker (15 May 2012)

Bronte - Ive done 2 exams, have 2 more to do. OK - although I do feel some exam panic in between!!

On the travel arrangements I have been taxi-ing.

txirimiri - on LIDL, I think itd be noticed if I parked there for up to 4 hours?
I have checked out the streets around Donore Road etc and they are packed, absolutely packed, and I cant afford to have to look for parking and risk being late for an exam. 

A couple of people have parked right outside and ignored the Pay and Display max - actually some of them parked outside and didnt even put any money in the meter - but Id be too worried about being clamped - I need to get home in a hurry to continue studying!!


----------



## STEINER (15 May 2012)

Just as an aside, I studied for professional accountancy exams over a 5 year period while renting in various Dublin areas.  Exams were always in the RDS.  I did the whole exam commuting by bus/taxi/walking etc from areas as diverse as Drumcondra, Dundrum, Palmerstown, Crumlin, Windy Arbour etc.  It was quite stressful.  

For the last year or so, I booked into a quality guesthouse beside the RDS and it was the best thing I ever did, 3 nights stay for the 3 exams, no commuting stress, no 4am alarm clocks and no having to leave house at 8am for a 10am exam.


----------



## riverbed (4 Feb 2013)

*Solution*

When working in town. I noticed the clampers scanning a barcode on a car window, found out later you pay to your account by a text message, obviously you need an account set up first, you simply pay, get a text when it runs low and you re credit your parking remotly from your phone, how cool is that.


----------

